# Hinkley 35 Pilot Sloop



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am a first time boat buyer and am struggling between buying a classic, older design boat (a Hinkley 35 Pilot Sloop) and a not too old (late 90s, early 200)s) Beneteau. I would be day sailing in San Franscisco. Any thoughts regarding whether a novice boat owner should go with the Hinkley?

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

